# bissexual / buy sex (piada)



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

Oi, gente!

Estava vendo um filme e fiquei pensando em como traduzir esta piada:

"I’m bissexual. Whenever I want sex I have to buy."

O contexto anterior é o seguinte: 

Homem - Vamos, garota, levante o dedo.
                 Vai ficar sentada no final de semana.

Mulher -  Nada de assédio sexual no ambiente de trabalho.

Homem -  Muito gentil, querida, mas estou ocupado agora.

(Ela mostra o dedo do meio pra ele por trás dele)

Homem -  Eu vi isso.
                  Não precisa se preocupar comigo, querida.
                  I’m bissexual. Whenever I want sex I have to buy.


Não consegui pensar em nada que mantenha a idéia do sexo, mas que tenha um jogo de palavras. Alguma sugestão?


----------



## uchi.m

Olá, seja bem-vinda!


Some.kindof.Wonderful said:


> Oi, gente!
> 
> Estava vendo um filme e fiquei pensando em como traduzir esta piada:
> 
> "I’m bissexual. Whenever I want sex I have to buy."
> 
> O contexto anterior é o seguinte:
> 
> Homem - Vamos, garota, levante o dedo.
> Vai ficar sentada no final de semana.
> 
> Mulher - Nada de assédio sexual no ambiente de trabalho.
> 
> Homem - Muito gentil, querida, mas estou ocupado agora.
> 
> (Ela mostra o dedo do meio pra ele por trás dele)
> 
> Homem - Eu vi isso.
> Não precisa se preocupar comigo, querida.
> I’m bissexual. Whenever I want sex I have to buy.
> 
> 
> Não consegui pensar em nada que mantenha a idéia do sexo, mas que tenha um jogo de palavras. Alguma sugestão?


 
_"-- Não precisa se preocupar comigo, querida. Em matéria de sexo, sou bi... bsessão"._

Tirei fora o -ssexual fora e fiquei só com o bi-.

Mas é só uma tentativa, nem engraçado foi


----------



## Vanda

Some.kindof.Wonderful said:


> Oi, gente!
> 
> Estava vendo um filme e fiquei pensando em como traduzir esta piada:
> 
> "I’m bissexual. Whenever I want sex I have to buy."
> 
> Não consegui pensar em nada que mantenha a idéia do sexo, mas que tenha um jogo de palavras. Alguma sugestão?


Bem-vinda, Wonderful! 

O problema aqui é o jogo de palavras *bi*ssexual e *buy* (bai e bai), a única coisa que consegui pensar foi: sou bissexual, todas às vezes que quero sexo tenho que procurar uma biscate. Tá, meio sem graça, né?


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

Obrigada pelas respostas.

Realmente é difícil manter a idéia e ter graça, né?

Eu tinha pensado em algo com *coitado* / *coito*, mas não sei como...


----------



## Outsider

_Buysexual_! Que piada tão cruelmente intraduzível! 

Não vejo maneira de fazer o mesmo trocadilho em português, sinceramente.


----------



## Que trem doido

Que tal

"Sou bissexual.  Quando quero transar, tenho que pagar."

Ou, 

"Sou gilete bacana, quando quero transar, tenho que pagar grana."  

???


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

"Gilete Bacana"? =D
Nunca ouvi essa expressão, de onde é? 

Acho que vou ter que achar uma outra saída, né?
Porque, como disse Outsider, "bissexual / buy sex (ual)" foi cruel demais! heheheh

Ah, e obrigada pelas boas-vindas! =)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Traduzir piadas de um idioma para outro é uma tarefa árdua. Invariavelmente, o resultado acaba sendo uma historinha meio sem graça....


----------



## andlima

Acho que o "bi" em si não é o mais importante. O importante é ser algo inusitado que leve à conclusão de que ele não pode fazer sexo com ela...

Acho que a sugestão da Vanda está aceitável...

Outra idéia: "não se preocupe comigo. sou fruta... freqüentador de puta(s)..."


----------



## Vanda

Touché! Acho que a sugestão do André manteve o sentido de bi e sexo pago!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Touché! Acho que a sugestão do André manteve o sentido de bi e sexo pago!



Ok, também gostei. *Uta* de fr*uta* e de p*uta*, mas acho que só faltou um ingrediente: a graça. Vocês acharam engraçado ele responder que é fruta e freqüentador de puta(s) ?


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

Realmente, Ricardo.

Fruta não frequenta puta... hehe

Eu gostei do bacana sugerido.
Algo como:

Não sou bacana.
Quando quero transar, preciso gastar uma grana.


----------



## Vanda

Mas o cara não é bi? Meio fruta, pelo menos, e fora a ironia que ele dá ao sentido do fruta frequentar puta.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Mas o cara não é bi? Meio fruta, pelo menos, e fora a ironia que ele dá ao sentido do fruta frequentar puta.


Acho que ele não é bi mesmo, é só a piada... Então também não é fruta. A graça? Para mim fica em "*fr*eqüentador de p*uta*", mas é um pouco sutil.
 
Saudações.


----------



## loooglee

I agree with Giorgio, the guy isn't actually bissexual, it's just a joke along the lines of  "I'm on a seafood diet". When I see food, I eat it".

Sorry I can't offer any suggestions! 
Good luck 
L xXx


----------



## Macunaíma

Você é tradutor profissional e _tem_ que traduzir, é isso? Nem assim eu traduziria. Se for uma _sitcom_, remova a claque da cena se tiver uma (elas são _extremamente_ enervantes) e deixe passar em branco, não tem jeito. Eu me lembro de uma cena da versão dublada de American Pie (confesso que assisti) em que uma garota transava no quarto com o namorado escondida dos pais quando a mãe a chama da escada e ela responde, quase no clímax "Já vou!". Ficou claro para mim que na versão em inglês (não vi e portanto não confirmei) houve um jogo de palavras com os significados de "I'm coming!". A equipe de dublagem nem tentou reproduzir a piada...


----------



## leolino

Também pensei em algo sem graça:

-Eu vi isso.
Não precisa se precopar com isso.
Eu sou é muito profissional... Só transo com profissionais.


----------



## andre luis

Que trem doido said:


> Que tal
> 
> "Sou gilete bacana, quando quero transar, tenho que pagar grana."


Esta ficou legal!


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acho que ele não é bi mesmo, é só a piada... Então também não é fruta. A graça? Para mim fica em "*fr*eqüentador de p*uta*", mas é um pouco sutil.
> 
> Saudações.


*


loooglee said:



			I agree with Giorgio, the guy isn't actually bissexual, it's just a joke
		
Click to expand...

*[
/quote]

But this is what I am saying since the beginning!  Have you seen a fruta pay for putas? Here is the irony.


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *Wonderful*


Some.kindof.Wonderful said:


> Ah, e obrigada pelas boas-vindas! =)


Este turma aqui é muito legal 

Caso não saiba, para obter os smilies (com este ) use o botão "Go advanced" (ou selecione "advanced mode")

Um abraço


----------



## Dona Chicória

Humor já é algo bastante pessoal, traduzir então é mais complicado.

Já vi essa piada - num sitcom- traduzida pura e simplesmente (e perdendo toda a graça, se é que tem alguma.)

Gosto da sugestão do leolino,principalmente  porque retem a idéia de que ele NÃO QUER transar com ela, de que está "esnobando" a dita cuja.

Mas se for uma gag que faça falta à caracterização das personagens, porque não usar outra? Inclusive a já discutida aqui no Fórum do caminhãozinho e das duas viagens? 

Tipo:
" - Eu vi você.
E se está se achando muita areia pro meu caminhãozinho, se eu quiser, faço duas viagens,(viu meu bem.)" 
Ou algo assim.


----------



## andlima

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Acho que ele não é bi mesmo, é só a piada... Então também não é fruta. A graça? Para mim fica em "*fr*eqüentador de p*uta*", mas é um pouco sutil.



Então, eu também não achei muito engraçado, mas idéia era essa de insinuar isso do "fr(...)uta" mesmo...

Acho que a do "profissional" também vai no ponto certo, mas é realmente difícil conseguir chegar à mesma graça da original...


----------



## Denis555

Como na cena ela mostra o dedo do meio pra ele. Você poderia mudar um pouco a piada para:

-Homem - Eu vi isso.
Não precisa se preocupar comigo, querida.
_*Eu não quero o seu, eu sempre uso os meus cinco.*_

_± I’m bissexual. __Whenever I want sex I have to buy._


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> _± I’m bissexual. __Whenever I want sex I have to buy._


Esta frase parece ser auto-depreciativa.



Denis555 said:


> -Homem - Eu vi isso.
> Não precisa se preocupar comigo, querida.
> _*Eu não quero o seu, eu sempre uso os meus cinco.*_


A esta e outras traduções propostas neste tópico parece-me que falta essa conotação auto-depreciativa.


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> A esta e outras traduções propostas neste tópico parece-me que falta essa conotação auto-depreciativa.



Acho que fruta (sinônimo de homossexual ou de afeminado, ao menos no Brasil) é tão auto-depreciativo quanto bissexual...

Aliás, "só utilizar os cinco" também não é exatamente um auto-elogio...


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

Recebi uma outra sugestão:

Eu sou bissexual.
Só faço sexo em anos bissextos.

O que acham?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Some.kindof.Wonderful said:


> Recebi uma outra sugestão:
> 
> Eu sou bissexual.
> Só faço sexo em anos bissextos.
> 
> O que acham?


Taí. Particularmente, gostei desta. Só trocaria a palavra "bisexual" por "bi", ficando assim:
Eu sou bi.
Só faço sexo em anos bissextos.


----------



## andlima

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Taí. Particularmente, gostei desta. Só trocaria a palavra "bisexual" por "bi", ficando assim:
> Eu sou bi.
> Só faço sexo em anos bissextos.



Também gostei e também concordo com a sugestão de usar apenas "bi".


----------



## Some.kindof.Wonderful

É, boa!
Resolvido!
Valeu, gente!


----------

